
Ask HN: How to patent stuff in China? Is it a scam? - quotz
If I patent software in the US &amp; EU, I know that those patents wont be patented in China. I also know that US&amp;EU patents are usually treated like 5 min cookbook recipes for Chinese companies that are stealing tech. How do I prevent my tech getting stolen by Chinese companies? If I register a patent there would it actually work?
======
whb07
If you don't patent it, then how will anyone know what exactly it is that
you're doing and how? So then how can they copy?

~~~
quotz
I like your answer, however, its better to patent it because sooner or later
someone else is going to come up with the same thing.

------
zoobab
Alice and the EPC should be enough to make software patents invalid in the US
and in the EU.

~~~
quotz
Alice and the EPC?

